# My neighbor's Charile Brown display!



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

While chatting with my neighbor the other day he had said he wanted to do some "great pumpkin stuff" for his yard this year instead of scary stuff - I thought it was a great idea and suggested he project the movie in / on his garage for kids to watch. He pulled it off better than I imagined, it was awesome. He made the display himself by tracing the paused movie scene as it was project onto some foam board and then painted it.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

How fun! I like it, just like a little outdoor movie theater, a walkin instead of a drivein!:jol:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's really cool!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> How fun! I like it, just like a little outdoor movie theater, a walkin instead of a drivein!:jol:


Haven't heard that in a looong time, do they still have drive ins?
Great display BTW.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

BudMan said:


> Haven't heard that in a looong time, do they still have drive ins?
> Great display BTW.


Yes, there are a few drive ins to be found. We travel over to Vermont and watch a few movies a summer at the St. Albans drive in. I wish there were more!

I love that Charlie Brown display! It is always great to see variety and interactivity in displays. The kids (and adults) will remember this house and will make it a definite stop next year.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thats actually very cool. Something you hardly ever see. I would have loved to been there a grab a seat and watch some good ole Charile Brown.
He did a great job!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got a neighbor who has a very similar Charlie Brown Christmas display (minus the projector). But Halloween is much cooler.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That was awesome.


----------

